
Show HN: Instaparser – An API for Instapaper's parser - bthdonohue
https://www.instaparser.com
======
bthdonohue
Brian Donohue from Instapaper here. Over the past few years we've gotten a
significant number of requests from developers to have access to Instapaper's
parser. Today we launched Instaparser, an API to access Instapaper's parser.

Instaparser is a paid service, but there's a free tier under
[https://www.instaparser.com/signup/trial](https://www.instaparser.com/signup/trial)
that can be used for testing or just quick weekend hacks.

Personally, this is the first developer-focused product I've launched, and I'm
very excited to get it out into the community and see what people will do with
it.

------
rahimnathwani
This is cool. Fivefilters does something similar with their fulltextrss
product. Despite the name, it also works for single pages, e.g.
[http://ftr.fivefilters.org/makefulltextfeed.php?url=http%3A%...](http://ftr.fivefilters.org/makefulltextfeed.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.instapaper.com%2Fpost%2F137288701461&max=3)

I haven't compared parsing quality.

------
fiatjaf
Some time ago I would be madly looking for this. The prices are much much
better than
[https://www.diffbot.com/pricing/](https://www.diffbot.com/pricing/)

~~~
bthdonohue
It's also a lot faster than Diffbot. We were using Diffbot at Instapaper
before launching the new parser, and our total parsing time dropped an order
of magnitude: [https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/staticinstapaper/blog/par...](https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/staticinstapaper/blog/parsing_time.png)

